# Truma Heaters



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Trauma heater in new Rimor. Should it be very noisy when starting up? On 40 the water is VERY hot. On 60 you can hear it bubbling . Do we have a problem?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes cos you are in Satellite TV! and no its like that sometimes.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Doesn't sound right to me.

At 40 deg C the water should be luke warm and at 60 deg C it should be just slightly too hot to hold your hand in it.

Are you getting steam coming off anywhere if the water is boiling ?

Have you descaled the boiler ( assuming it is not new?) Truma recommend doing it with white wine vinegar - see their instruction book or call them via trumauk.com)

G

See:

HERE


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I do have a Truma boiler with 40 and 60 degree settings.
40 is pretty warm and 60 is to hot for me to put my hand in other than momentarily.
I did check that mine was working ok, out of interest, I am an electrician and put my clamp meter on the supply cable and turned on. Draws about 7.5 amps or so on 2 Kw setting. Left it to heat up and ensured that current dropped to zero. Drew off water and noted current draw again. So thermostat OK as far as switching.
Then wanted to know the temperature when up to temp. Drew off jug of water and put thermometer in immediately. temperature varied a little 59 and second time 63.
Can you draw of water and check temperature with a thermometer.
This should confirm whether it is overheating or even boiling.
Regards, Dave


----------

